# 10' kayaks



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm looking for a 10' kayak . I've got 2 I'm looking at .
1. Feel free moken v2 10 its new this year with raised seat
2. Midwest quest 
Both are almost identical in size and width .
Is the wheel in the feel free handy or not ? 
Would a rudder be better selling point on a 10' kayak?
















Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A8-50F using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm not what sure your maximum budget is but I'm actually selling my 10' nucanoe frontier. It's an incredible kayak, tracks great without a rudder, light and stable, and has a 360 degree seat. The only reason I'm selling it is so i can get the 14' nucanoe frontier. I've had multiple kayaks and in my opinion nothing comes close to touching Nucanoe. the ability with all the freedom tracks to mount and position your seat and gear where you want is incredible.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I've got $750 to spend . Being my first go at kayaking

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A8-50F using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> I'm not what sure your maximum budget is but I'm actually selling my 10' nucanoe frontier. It's an incredible kayak, tracks great without a rudder, light and stable, and has a 360 degree seat. The only reason I'm selling it is so i can get the 14' nucanoe frontier. I've had multiple kayaks and in my opinion nothing comes close to touching Nucanoe. the ability with all the freedom tracks to mount and position your seat and gear where you want is incredible.


How much are you asking for the nucanoe


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> I'm not what sure your maximum budget is but I'm actually selling my 10' nucanoe frontier. It's an incredible kayak, tracks great without a rudder, light and stable, and has a 360 degree seat. The only reason I'm selling it is so i can get the 14' nucanoe frontier. I've had multiple kayaks and in my opinion nothing comes close to touching Nucanoe. the ability with all the freedom tracks to mount and position your seat and gear where you want is incredible.


Frontier 12 is the largest Frontier model. Perhaps you are thinking of the Pursuit that is 13'6" long?? just looked at these this past week at a sports show and plan to demo as it warms up some...


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I just sold a feelfree Moken 10 lite. I had it for 5 years. It wasn't a bad little kayak at all. Don't bother with the rudder, you don't need it. I have one on my Moken 12.5 and don't use it. Also the wheel in the keel is handy, works well.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks wingguy. I was looking at the moken lite at first .then they came out with the raised seat this year 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> How much are you asking for the nucanoe


I'd like to get atleast 1,000$ for it. It's not even a year old.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

privateer said:


> Frontier 12 is the largest Frontier model. Perhaps you are thinking of the Pursuit that is 13'6" long?? just looked at these this past week at a sports show and plan to demo as it warms up some...


yea, brain fart


----------



## Chris Clunk (Aug 18, 2017)

I have the Feel Free Big Fish 105 and love it.


----------

